# Pickle-Fork? Or Pea Shooter?



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

I cant figure out what to call this little thing. I made it as an office joke, then it turned into something alittle more serious and something my boys would think was funny. LOL, Something that you could shoot cold pea's with or mini marshmellows. But then I shot a stale marshmellow at my brother and gave him a pretty decent welt







So then I realized i would need rubber bands instead of these tubes. HAHAHAha, It slings a little marble or rock with some gusto. Anyway, I enjoyed it, and look forward to some real fun with it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Taking 'forked' frames to a whole new level


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Genius !

looks fun to shoot


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

New food warfare weapon!


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

i was in asda the other day and i just passed a small garden hand fork...my immediate thought was if i take out the middle prong , its game on...to my disgust and disappointment when i took a closer look and touch it was bendy plastic..Oh well!!! i think as a newby i,m well on the way to a great new obsession....BTW Thanks for the warm welcome from the hrawk and geo duck in the chat room...#


----------



## Opietaylor (Oct 15, 2012)

You can call it the kitchen fork.


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

got to try this!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Could give you an edge in a food fight. Nice fork. No really nice fork


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL..Treefork you crack me up man. Thanks guys, i actually feel most proud of this weird idea. 
I used a candle to heat the metal just enough to make it easier to twist and bend. Plus its a really cheap fork.

So i still need help naming it.
Pea shooter is kinda funny
Kitchen fork kinda fits

What else?


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

twisted fork..............bent fork............etc. i just love it..call it anything


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Forking brilliant. Inventive as a really inventive thing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's pure gangsta.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

"The forkshot" A top of the line weapon for random culinary warfare...or something like that.

It is an awesome little shooter. Great work!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

"The Slork"

Part of the new 2012 Rubber Cutlery Range


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

now your kids are gonna ruin all your forks . makes me wonder now if i still have that old bar b que prong laying around still .


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Bud, thats not a pickle fork, its just a fork!
Awesome!


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Jake, i think i should have put a pickle on the end it for a pic...then it really would be a pickle-fork








I love this thing. With longer bands it uas a ton of energy and would easily kill a bird or rat etc. Or put rubber bands on it for office warfare! 
Maybe i should make then to sell!?? $12 per!!??? LOL....that would be cool though


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Its fork-fork slingshot. With a fork made out of a fork!








You can use it to eat what you killed!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

How does it withstand forkhits?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

My first home made shooter wass made from a potato masher! Learning from that its not the frame that was the joke it was the bands regardless of the platform you launch your slug from 9.5mm steel at 200mph shot from a fork hurts !!


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Luxor your right, i have since banded them with flats...much faster and deadly accurate. Shot a cigarette out of my bro in laws hand. 
I made another design. Which is also nice, pics coming soon.

Bunz...fork hits are fine, but it makes sharp edges that have to be filed down. But i have only had one. Perfect for those ricks that are too small for our hunting rigs


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm making one right now!


----------

